# Grizzly 9742 alignment



## billinecin (Mar 6, 2011)

I have one. It's new. When I first got it. it would cut 1" round stock so close that when I put in lathe to face true, .007" would clean it up. I changed blade and lost everything. Now it won't cut to within 1/16 on that 1" bar. Blade angles inward as cut gets deeper. I know I changed something I shouldn't have, but have no idea what. Have tried to follow steps in manual. It's as square as I can get it. Anyone else done something similar? How did you recover from it?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## billinecin (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try that. 

Bill


----------



## billinecin (Mar 11, 2011)

Update: I tightened the blade about as tight as I could get it by hand - per *knudsen*'s suggestion. Helped a lot. Still not as good as it was when delivered, but I can live with it now. Thanks.

Bill


----------

